# Field Pics Peru: Mammals, Birds, Reptiles, and Inverts



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Mammals:




































Cuy (guinea pig): Not as delicious as it looks.










Birds:


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Herps:


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Inverts:


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Ever been mooned by a katydid?



























This one has had better days:


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd sneak a vertebrate into this thread since it had a cricket crawling on it.


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

A very impressive bee mimic moth


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

These litte guys would crawl as a single unit until you broke them apart. Then they regroup and continue moving as one unit.


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

A couple wasp mimic katydids


----------



## jmugleston (Jul 5, 2009)

And that is all. I'll spare you the other 1800 photos I took while down there.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

wow, thanks for posting...not the slightly bit jealous:whistling2:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Brilliant shots, Jim, and some selection. Cheers for sharing : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Some weird, wonderful and colourful critters there, but you really think this looks delicious??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing pictures!! Although the guinea pig made me heave a bit *gags*


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow! Incredible experience...love the pic of the sheet covered in bugs. I wonder how many of the speccies in that pic are actually undescribed!?


Particularly love the smokey jungle frog and the millipedey-supercritter colony thingy!


----------



## Ezzer (May 11, 2011)

so you didnt see alot then? :2thumb:

Cant belive some of the colours on the crickets/hoppers, definately a bit better than brown or black feeders xD.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

epic pics! :notworthy:


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

brillant, love the curvs dwarf caiman


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

These are indeed wonderful pics.:notworthy:


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope you know how insanely jealous i am right now! haha, those pics are cracking


----------

